# Erasable Drawer Tags?



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm almost finished with building some shop cabinets, which include 26 drawers of varying sizes. As my wife likes to say - "I'm bad at drawers" :huh:. Meaning, I tend to forget which drawer I put what in, etc. 

I'd like to label each drawer, but knowing how I operate, they will change often. So, I'm looking for ideas for tags that are going to be easy to change on a whim. I was thinking maybe chalk, dry erase markers or even pencil will work, but I can't seem to find anything suitable. I'd like them to be cheap, but more durable than a paper label. Ideally about 2" x 4", decent looking, but not necessarily pretty. 

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Painter's tape*

Comes in blue or Frog green at Home store and auto supply. I use it for the same reasons... things change :yes:

You can use 3 X 5 cards cut in half with a quick spray with Elmer's Crafter's glue on the back and they will stay.

Don't use double side tape, it will be a bear to take off.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Ha. Yeah, I guess that works, but I'd like something slightly more "professional" than that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just what are you suggesting...*



NickDIY said:


> Ha. Yeah, I guess that works, but I'd like something slightly more "professional" than that.


I'm not a "professional" ? Ok, you can write the nomenclature in script.... or calligraphy.... printed on your computer? :laughing:


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, obviously not a professional drawer labeler, anyway...

Actually, after you mentioned that, I started thinking more about the cards. The little drop in label holders like they used in the old dewey decimal drawers at the library came to mind. You, know, like these:









Well, I'm thinking maybe something like that may work well...


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Found these stick on chalk board labels that look like they'll fit the bill:









I'll order them up and see if they stick. If not, I'm sure someone in my family will find use for them.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Since you have 26 drawers - and there are 26 letters in the English alphabet, how about a letter for each drawer, with a master 3 x 5 card file stating what is in each drawer. When you change drawer items, update the card for that drawer. Consider putting items in each drawer on an alphabetized master list for cross referencing. If you build another set of drawers, those drawers could be marked section two A2, B2, C2, or AA, BB, CC, etc. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I couldn't do that*

You would have to memorize the letters as to which drawer contained what... despite the master list which you''d have to scroll down to find stuff.... not for me.
It's bad enough to look at a label the says wood screws and to remember what lengths and sizes.

My large trays contain all 1/2" Bolts, another all 3/8" bolts, and so forth, lag screws, For my wood screws there are many lengths and diameters. Mine are visible at a glance not concealed in a drawer, so that make it easy for me to see. I know it's off your drawer idea, but here's what I do:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/workshop-misc-hardware-storage-12728/

I'll use anything that's free. :thumbsup: I don't like glass, it breaks, I like things with lids, things won't spillout, Square is better than round, uses space more efficiently, I like a top view with everything showing at once. I can stack the bins to save floor space. Eventually I'll make a sliding shelf cabinet for the bins. It'll weigh a ton, and be on casters. I'll use 3/4" ply for everything sides back shelves and some HD slides. someday......:yes: bill










Attached Thumbnails


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Ah, fire brewed Stroh's. That was beer like it was meant to be.

You've had those for a while.


HJ


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

woodchux said:


> Since you have 26 drawers - and there are 26 letters in the English alphabet, how about a letter for each drawer, with a master 3 x 5 card file stating what is in each drawer.


A very clever idea, but:


woodnthings said:


> You would have to memorize the letters as to which drawer contained what... despite the master list which you''d have to scroll down to find stuff.... not for me.
> It's bad enough to look at a label the says wood screws and to remember what lengths and sizes.


And that pretty well summarizes my problem. Honestly 9 out of 10 times I'm likely to open my underwear drawer looking for socks. 


woodnthings said:


> Mine are visible at a glance not concealed in a drawer, so that make it easy for me to see.


This would be ideal. I've committed to using only clear drawer storage cases for hardware for this reason, though I have maybe 1/1000th of what you do. I'd have loved to use acrylic or plexi for the drawer faces, but that would be way out of budget. 

Thank you guys for the advice. I'm going to see how the "stick on chalkboard" things work and will post back. 

On a side note, I posted up some pics of the project here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/plywood-shop-storage-cabinets-101218/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your storage cabinets are a far cry from the old "baby food glass jars" that had lids screwed to a 2 x 4. Be safe.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a label maker that uses a tape. Brothers makes them - http://www.staples.com/Brother-P-touch-reg-PT-90-Personal-Label-Maker/product_812523 is an example. Got mine cheap on eBay. One of the most useful devices in my shop.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

woodchux said:


> Your storage cabinets are a far cry from the old "baby food glass jars" that had lids screwed to a 2 x 4. Be safe.


My Dad's workshop had lots of those. Jelly jars, I think.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a standard label machine with extra large printing. Can make new label anytime I want.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I built some CD drawers and used the label holders from Rockler, they have two types, one with a pull for the drawer attached.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks all. Amazon says the little chalkboard labels have been delivered. We'll see how they work tomorrow and I'll report back.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 8, 2014)

cut some Masonite strips the width you want,by a qt. of chalkboard paint any place that sells paint has it;the cut to size and use double sided carpet tape (same store) to attach to the drawers.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

I ended up going with the stick on chalkboard labels. The adhesive is surprisingly impressive and holds tight even though it's un-sanded plywood and water proof stain. 









If, or when, these start falling off I'll go something more permanent. Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------

